# How to make Capicola



## roller (Dec 11, 2012)

I have been looking on the net about how to make Capicola and did a search on here and the two methods are nothing alike. The ones that I have been reading on the net do not call for any smoking or cooking or brining with nothing but salt. The ones on here call for brining and smoking at a high temp. So whats the deal ?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 11, 2012)

Real Italian Capicola isn't smoked.
I make dry-cured smoked Cottage Ham, which is very much the same think other than the smoking, same muscle and nearly the same process.

I recommend dry-curing it, MTQ will work just fine, I think I remember you saying that you prefer MTQ anyway.



~Martin


----------



## brican (Dec 11, 2012)

I totally agree with Martin

This is what mine looked like













Honestly I do not know what I'm doing 1.JPG



__ brican
__ Dec 11, 2012


----------



## roller (Dec 11, 2012)

Thats what I am talking about ! What I have been looking at you just use salt to cure with then wash it off and add spices net it and hang for 3 or 4 months..do you have a link to your method ?


----------



## brican (Dec 11, 2012)

I have not done a write up on this yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am a one man show in the trade (as per photo above), give me a couple of days and I will put something together during my tea breaks for you if that is accectable

Basically you are right, salt with core + spices then respice when casing and dry for ............... untill its done


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 11, 2012)

Check out Brican's post *here* for some information.

As you've found, there are several ways to do it, some use just salt and some use salt and cure.

~Martin


----------



## roller (Dec 11, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Check out Brican's post *here* for some information.
> As you've found, there are several ways to do it, some use just salt and some use salt and cure.
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin..


Brican said:


> I have not done a write up on this yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look forward to it..Thanks !


----------

